# iWizz et dossier de stockage par defaut



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

bonsoir,

alors, voila, je viens de telecharger iWizz, c'est vraiment sympa comme soft. (bien que ce soit une beta et qu'il y ai des trucs a redire ), mais j'ai un vrai probleme... c'est qu'on ne peux pas choisir (j'ai cherché ) un dossier pour les telechargements! par defaut, c'est dans ~/Movies, et moi... je le veux sur la 2° partition (ou un externe)
es ce que quelqu'un a une solution? eventuellement un lien pour rapporter des problemes (puisque c'est une beta)

merci 
+
Tuk'


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

Salut
j'avais remarqué ca aussi
( bon , en plus moi ca crashe quad je crée des listes...)
J'ai fouillé fouillé , pas de forum  ( ca viendra un jour )

juste le contact en bas ( dans les mentions légales obligatoires)


concernant ton probleme

soit tu agis "avant " download"
modifier l'emplacement de chargement dans le programme et /ou plist

un truc genre textwrangler te permettra de reperer la ligne plus vite que textedit etc

soit après
tu crées un script qui bascule les iwizz vers DDE


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

j'avais pensé au script (je l'ai fait manuellement hier), mais le but, c'est que ca n'arrive jamais sur le disque systeme


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

j'ai regardé la plist
pas vu d'infos.... mais comme j'ai rien télechargé c'est peut etre normal

( j'ai pas encore examiné les fichiers dans Application support  y a  tout un dossier)
-----------

si t'as pas , textwrangler (gratuit) est assez pratique pour lire des plists ou autres datas ( codes couleurs etc)


----------



## CBi (26 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai juste fait un copier-coller manuel.

Par contre, ce que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est comment supprimer un enregistrement à partir de iWizz.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Par contre, ce que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est comment supprimer un enregistrement à partir de iWizz.


c'est à dire?
tu veux sans doute parler d'annulation d'un futur enregistrement n'est ce pas?


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Par contre, ce que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est comment supprimer un enregistrement à partir de iWizz.


 

Moi non plus... et quand on vire le fichier manuellement dans le dossier Sequences depuis le Finder, iWizz se plaint de ne pas retrouver le fichier....


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

de quoi parlez vous exactement?
ca m'intrigue


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> de quoi parlez vous exactement?
> ca m'intrigue


 
des enregistrements videos téléchargés par iWizz...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

ok donc ici on parle de suppression du fichier sur le DD de l'ordi , c'est bien ca?

je soupconne iwizz  de faire une sorte de double comptabilité de l'allocation mensuelle  ( total listé sur le site + total reniflé sur DD)


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

pour supprimer un element, tu vas dans 'enregistrements recus', clic droit, supprimer de la liste, et la, il te demande si supprimer juste de la liste ou aussi de la machine (d'ailleurs, supprimer de la machine, c'est direct, sans passer par la case corbeille :!)

par contre, j'ai rien compris a l'histoire de la double comptabilité de l'allocation mensuelle!
hier par exemple, j'ai fait clic pour un film qui passe jeudi (je crois) et puis je l'ai enlevé, le credit a ete debité puis recredité quand j'ai annulé... et dans ce cas, pas de probleme de fichier sur le disque (puisque le fichier n'y sera que jeudi)

par contre, c'est pas une heure apres la diff, mais bien 3-4h


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

et ben voilà
donc en fait c'est tout simple
c'est l'interface  "enregistrements recus" qui gère

Quant à la "double compta" ce n'était qu'une hypothese emise

Ceci dit iwizz semble fonctionner de facon assez proche de la synchro imap


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour supprimer un element, tu vas dans 'enregistrements recus', clic droit, supprimer de la liste, et la, il te demande si supprimer juste de la liste ou aussi de la machine (d'ailleurs, supprimer de la machine, c'est direct, sans passer par la case corbeille :!)
> ...



Ah ben oui.... c'est tout bête  
(ce qui m'étonne c'est que je suis sûr d'avoir spontanément essayé ça, sans succès, et ce soir, au premier essai ça marche!)


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

sauf que dans enregistrements recus, tu ne peux pas choisir la destination... je vois donc pas ce qu'elle gere :/


----------



## CBi (27 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah ben oui.... c'est tout bête
> (ce qui m'étonne c'est que je suis sûr d'avoir spontanément essayé ça, sans succès, et ce soir, au premier essai ça marche!)



Ce que je vois surtout, c'est que les enregistrements que tu as faits sont ceux qui vont d'après moi beaucoup exciter les avocats...


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Ce que je vois surtout, c'est que les enregistrements que tu as faits sont ceux qui vont d'après moi beaucoup exciter les avocats...


pareil qu'avec un magnetoscope...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Ce que je vois surtout, c'est que les enregistrements que tu as faits sont ceux qui vont d'après moi beaucoup exciter les avocats...





Tucpasquic a dit:


> pareil qu'avec un magnetoscope...



c'est ce qui me laisse très dubitatif sur la durée de vie de ce service
(quoiqu'en dise son créateur un peu partout)


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2008)

quelqu'un a des nouvelles d'iWizz.... les enregistrements que j'ai demandés hier ne sont toujours pas disponibles au téléchargement!

iWizz serait-il déjà fermé???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Pas de réponse à ton problème mais juste pour dire que j'ai le même 
Enregistrements demandés hier midi et toujours pas de nouvelles à cette heure :mouais::sleep:
(J'avais demandé Xena la guerrière, c'est quand même dommage, une série si....(je trouve pas le mot qui convient) )


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pas de réponse à ton problème mais juste pour dire que j'ai le même
> Enregistrements demandés hier midi et toujours pas de nouvelles à cette heure :mouais::sleep:


bug temporaire?
et plus tôt dans la semaine?




> (J'avais demandé Xena la guerrière, c'est quand même dommage, une série si....(je trouve pas le mot qui convient) )


ben si t'as trouvé les mots ou plutôt le mot parfait
: une serie *SI*...


  ( et pis qu'est ce que t'as à regarder Xena , t'as pas comme un truc à déballer installer non?)


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bug temporaire?
> et plus tôt dans la semaine?
> 
> ....[/COLOR]


Pb de droits avec certaines chaines peut-être.... car si les programmes de TF1 (Formule 1), M6 ou W9 (Nouvelle Star) semblent poser problème, un programme d'Arte enregistré hier soir (Manu Katché) est bien téléchargeable ce matin.

Mais difficile de savoir ce qui se passe, vu que l'éditeur d'iWizz ne répond pas aux mails, et que le site est toujours "en construction" sans forums de discussion


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

Ahh c'est interessant 
le point faible de ce concept ( droits) va peut etre le plomber à terme

ps en passant t'aurais allegrement pu te passer de grever ton credit 15 h  avec le Katché ( qui est dispo en multi diff sur Arte+7)


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahh c'est interessant
> le point faible de ce concept ( droits) va peut etre le plomber à terme
> 
> ps en passant t'aurais allegrement pu te passer de grever ton credit 15 h  avec le Katché ( qui est dispo en multi diff sur Arte+7)



C'était juste pour "valider" mon idée qu'il pouvait y avoir des problèmes de droits vis à vis de certaines émissions ou chaine. En sélectionnant une émission qui est mise en ligne gratuitement par sa chaine de diffusion (le Katché), mon hypothèse semble se confirmer....

Wait and see donc.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

Aaaah ok  tu testais
( t'aurais du choisir une emission très courte hihihi)

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi , iwizz va avoir des soucis
Et d'ailleurs quelque soit les vues sur droits de diff + copie privée des avocats d'iwizz  si  une"source" dit "_" je vous demande de vous arrêter"_  ( chsé pô pourquoi je choisis précisement cette phrase là concernant certaines sources )   ben face au mastodonte puissant  le petit site ...s'écrase , du moins à court terme ou le temps de...négocier
( c'est classique)


----------



## CBi (1 Juin 2008)

J'ai à nouveau téléchargé des émissions avec Wizzgo aujourd'hui = fonctionne toujours pour moi.

Mais j'ai constaté les 2 problèmes suivants =
- une émission que j'avais demandé un peu "tard" (après le début de sa diffusion) n'a finalement pas pu me charger. iWizz me l'a signalé après quelques jours et l'a retirée de liste, mais... ne m'a pas rendu le crédit temps correspondant.
- aujourd'hui 1er juin, je m'attendais à ce que le crédit temps se recharge = rien pour l'instant...


----------



## OlivierMB (4 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
Ben moi, plus de possibilité ce soir de demander des enregistrements : Je n'ai plus de compteur.......pas connecté ? Je ne parviens pas non plus à accéder à l'adresse internet....

Et vous ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2008)

Plus de compteur non plus... peut-être que la limite de 15h par mois  a été supprimée!


----------



## OlivierMB (4 Juin 2008)

Le soucis est que je ne peux plus sélectionner d'enregistrement : Et vous ?


----------



## CBi (4 Juin 2008)

Plus d'accès à mon compte chez moi non plus.

Ceci dit, j'ai reçu une explication de Wizzgo concernant le compteur 

_Concernant votre crédit d'enregistrements, le principe est que vous
disposez de 15h d'enregistrements sur une fenêtre de 30 jours. Votre date
d'inscription ne joue en rien dans le décompte de votre crédit. Par
exemple, si vous enregistrez une heure et demie de programmes le 1er Juin,
cette heure et demie vous sera re-créditée 30 jours plus tard. (soit le 2
juillet)._


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2008)

Ça ne se connecte pas ce matin... Dommage j'avais demandé des émissions très sympa qui passaient cette nuit. Faut que je change mon antenne pour tout de même pouvoir enregistrer THX 1138 qui passe bientôt :love:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

j'ai testé ( avec le Ozon sur F3)
c'est passé
il est à present sur le mac


----------



## CBi (5 Juin 2008)

C'est revenu chez moi aussi.


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

pareil

d'ailleurs, "l'associé du diable" diffusé le ... 26/05... viens seulement d'arriver  (ouais, 26/05 )

pour THX... va faloir faire un autre c*mpte 
 que ce soit revenu quand meme


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2008)

C'est revenu chez moi aussi   Avec "Scary Movie" et "La vie rêvée des anges"  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

surtout "Scary Movie" 

plus de credit pour THX :affraid:


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2008)

C'est surtout l'opposition entre ces trois styles de cinéma qui me fait halluciner. Je ne sais pas lequel je préfère, mais je sais lequel je vais regarder en premier 

Pour ce problème de crédit, quelqu'un à essayer de "tricher" et de s'inscrire sous différentes adresses e-mail ? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pareil
> 
> d'ailleurs, "l'associé du diable" diffusé le ... 26/05... viens seulement d'arriver  (ouais, 26/05 )
> 
> ...


 
Donc l'enregistrement du 30 mai que j'attends toujours pourrait également arriver???

Heureusement qu'on sait que c'est une version béta du service....


Ce que je trouve le plus gênant, c'est le silence complet des développeurs du service. Pas de réponse aux mails (d'ailleurs une seule adresse mail pour toutes les types desollicitations c'est pas le top), pas de forums de discussion, pas d'infos sur la page d'accueil pour faire état de l'avancement du "projet"...

On a l'impression d'être des bétas testeurs qui n'auraient aucun moyen de communiquer leurs rapports de bugs ou suggestion...


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2008)

Moi ce qui me gène le plus, c'est de me réveiller parfois brutalement en pleine nuit, en pensant que la maison est encerclée par la CIA parce que j'ai 15 heures de vidéo gratuite téléchargées par ce moyen


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

pim a dit:


> Pour ce problème de crédit, quelqu'un à essayer de "tricher" et de s'inscrire sous différentes adresses e-mail ? :rateau:


il semble expliqué à droite et à gauche  que c'est surtout  l'IP l'identifiant 

A verifier sur differents comptes users OSX  sur même machine


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

on peut se delogguer 
apres, qui a essayer?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

en theorie une machine mac servant à plusieurs utilisateurs-en gros chaque user c'est comme un mac séparé- et n'ayant rien vu disant qu'un compte iwizz est  lié à une machine physique ( 15 heures pour tous les comptes confondus ca m'étonnerait ) 
ca devrait etre possible d'avoir plusieurs comptes iwizz sur plusieurs users Mac


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

1) je trouve plus ou me delogguer
2) on peut virer le machin.plist  (ou du moins, le mettre de coté )


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2008)

Pour te delogguer, je pense qu'un "simple" arrachage de la prise de ton modem ADSL devrait suffire. Je fais ça quand j'envoie des e-mail signé Ben Laden à la CIA  :bebe:  :bebe:  (faut pas rire, mais j'ai une connaissance qui a envoyé des menaces écrites à Chirac, et bien les Renseignements Généraux ont fouillé sa poubelle pendant 15 jours - le temps qu'ils comprennent qu'il s'agit d'un illuminé sans danger).

Bonne idée de virer le .plist


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

en passant
déplacer la plist ( et tant qu'à faire les caches iwizz) revient exactement au même que démarrer iwizz depuis un autre compte OSX
Si vous voulez plusieurs comptes iwizz simultanés ,il faudra  des identités iwizz differentes et donc des plists differentes
et on retombe sur...des comptes OSX differents en // avec chacun leur plist et leur id iwizz


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

bah oui, mais ca evite de creer un autre compte sur une machine mono-utilisateur


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah oui, mais ca evite de creer un autre compte sur une machine mono-utilisateur


c'est ca
 pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire un peu plus compliqué....


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

je vois pas ou est le probleme


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

c'est bien ca le  syndrome de la geekitude
--
et t'as pensé à un autre aspect, les downloads, ne pas oublier les downloads (iwizz) puisque c'est iwizz qui les gere les controle et les efface

ca fait beaucoup de manips
 alors que un autre compte fait tout ca tout tranquille  et  sans rien bouger


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2008)

le changement de plist a suffit 
j'ai un .plist et un .plist.old


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qu'est la synchronisation itunes ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

ca doit l'ajouter a iTunes (pour faire une syncro iPod par ex. )
jamais essayé


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca doit l'ajouter a iTunes (pour faire une syncro iPod par ex. )
> jamais essayé



Normalement je pense que c'est ce que ça devrait faire... mais ça ne marche pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca doit l'ajouter a iTunes (pour faire une syncro iPod par ex. )
> jamais essayé



Je vais essayer....
Albert


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2008)

Je rebondis la-dessus : si jamais quelqu'un a trouvé comment la synchronisation avec iTunes fonctionne, je veux bien un tuyau. Bon, c'est pas difficile d'aller chercher la vidéo dans le dossier et la glisser dans iTunes après coup, mais il faut en plus taguer pour que ça aille soit dans les films, soit dans les émissions... bref, si tout pouvait se faire automatiquement, ça serait bien. 

Mais sinon, j'aime beaucoup ce système pour tout ce qui n'est pas film non-francophone car, malheureusement, la VOST n'existe pas plus sur Wizzgo que sur la télé normale (ce qui est bien entendu normal, mais j'en ai maintenant le cur net). M'enfin, pour le prix, on ne va pas se plaindre...


----------



## pim (8 Juin 2008)

Chez moi la synchronisation avec iTunes marche parfaitement, à condition que je la lance en cliquant sur le menu "Commandes > Synchroniser avec iTunes". Cela me créé une liste de lecture Wiizgo dans iTunes. Sur chaque morceau, je fais un Pomme - I pour avoir les infos, et dans l'onglet "Vidéo" je rajoute un nom d'émission, afin de pouvoir retrouver les vidéos facilement (car avec presque 200 Go de bibliothèque iTunes, il faut rester ordonné).


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2008)

Oh, oui en effet, ça marche... 

Je pensais qu'il suffisait de mettre les fichiers dans la liste iTunes pour que ça marche, et je n'avais même pas pensé à regarder les menus... 

Merci beaucoup donc !


----------



## She Night (9 Juin 2008)

Au niveau du fichier plist, quel est son nom exact ou son emplacement, car j'arrive pas à le trouver ?

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2008)

bonjour

comme le logiciel ( le logiciel s'appelle... iwizz )
iwizz.plist
dans bibliotheque/ preferences


----------



## She Night (9 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> comme le logiciel ( le logiciel s'appelle... iwizz )
> iwizz.plist
> dans bibliotheque/ preferences



Merci  j'avais pourtant fait une recherche avec ce nom de fichier sans succès :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

She Night a dit:


> Merci  j'avais pourtant fait une recherche avec ce nom de fichier sans succès :mouais:


Parce que Spotlight ne cherche pas partout


----------



## pim (9 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Parce que Spotlight ne cherche pas partout



Sauf si tu lui demande   Par exemple, en se plaçant dans le répertoire Bibliothèque, et en tapant la requête directement dans le champ du Finder


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sauf si tu lui demande  Par exemple, en se plaçant dans le répertoire Bibliothèque, et en tapant la requête directement dans le champ du Finder


 






En s'assurant que la recherche porte bien sur tout le disque dur:






Auquel cas la recherche est un peu plus exhaustive (il manque juste les dossiers système cachés...)


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sauf si tu lui demande   Par exemple, en se plaçant dans le répertoire Bibliothèque, et en tapant la requête directement dans le champ du Finder


En fait j'étais partie du principe qu'il avait lancé la recherche en cliquant sur la loupe... C'était sans doute trop hâtif de ma part


----------



## frolick10 (1 Juillet 2008)

J'ai wizzgo depuis 1 mois. Pour tester j'ai demandé plusieurs enregistrements. 

Dont 3 épisodes d'une même émission qui n'ont pas été enregistré et sont resté dans les "enregistrements demandés". 

Malgré le retour du crédit (30 jours)... ces émissions sont toujours là et font passé mon crédit de 15h à 12h20... 

Impossible de les effacer... y a t il un fichier interne au logiciel qui gère la liste pour la remettre à jour... ?


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Juillet 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> J'ai wizzgo depuis 1 mois. Pour tester j'ai demandé plusieurs enregistrements.
> 
> Dont 3 épisodes d'une même émission qui n'ont pas été enregistré et sont resté dans les "enregistrements demandés".
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

Ce soft m'intéresse fortement, mais il semblerait avoir quelques problèmes de fiabilité... :mouais:
Qu'en est-il exactement chez vous ? 
Dans les précédents posts, il est mentionné que certaines chaines ont refusé d'être enregistrées ; lesquelles ?

Merci à vous


----------



## miaou (2 Juillet 2008)

je viens d'essayer iwizz .    j'ai demande un enregistrement hier ( vers cet heure-ci)  et  
la page " enregistrement reçus " est toujours vide.....   normalement c'est pas 1h après la fin du programme  qu'on doit l'avoir ?? là ça fait 24h 
a moins que je n'ai trop compris comment ça marche.     il faut faire quelque chose ? mais quoi? 
merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

ca dépend des chaines
comme dit plus haut des chaines refusent
faudrait arriver à établir une liste empirique
déjà je parie sur


 TF1 
M6


( ps les suivants: completer et reprendre la liste)


----------



## zeph58 (2 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement sur TF1 tout n est pas dispo, je voulait programmer le toubib a la canne pour la semaine prochaine vu que je pourrait pas le voir bin pas dispo dans la liste Wizzgo, et apres vont s etonner que y a du P2P.

Heureusement qu il me reste un magneto ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

je trouve que iwizz marche plutôt bien à 2 réserves :
1- le format trop petit
2- je ne sais toujours pas comment obtenir les films en VO

Albert


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juillet 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> je ne sais toujours pas comment obtenir les films en VO



Ben iWizz propose les films qui passent à la TV donc si un film en VO passe sur Arte par exemple, tu l'aura en VO... Sinon pas d'autre moyen d'obtenir un film qui passe en version FR à la TV en VO.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ben iWizz propose les films qui passent à la TV donc si un film en VO passe sur Arte par exemple, tu l'aura en VO... Sinon pas d'autre moyen d'obtenir un film qui passe en version FR à la TV en VO.


Malheureusement non ! ce n'est pas si simple !!!!
J'ai la télé par Free, donc je dois choisir ma langue et sous titre par la free box. Ces choix ne sont pas enregistrés par iwizz

Albert


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juillet 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Malheureusement non ! ce n'est pas si simple !!!!
> J'ai la télé par Free, donc je dois choisir ma langue et sous titre par la free box. Ces choix ne sont pas enregistrés par iwizz
> 
> Albert


Mais c'est Free qui propose ce service de choix de langue et/ou de sous-titre. iWizz ne propose que les enregistrements des émissions du service public + TNT sans choix de langue.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Malheureusement non ! ce n'est pas si simple !!!!
> J'ai la télé par Free, donc je dois choisir ma langue et sous titre par la free box. Ces choix ne sont pas enregistrés par iwizz
> 
> Albert


ce qui est  normal
iwizz est un  logiciel-site qui ne tient aucun compte du FAI de l'abonné
ils passent par leurs canaux puis envoyent le fichier
et ils passent sans doute par le réglage par défaut arte , c'est à dire VF


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui est  normal
> iwizz est un  logiciel-site qui ne tient aucun compte du FAI de l'abonné
> ils passent par leurs canaux puis envoyent le fichier
> et ils passent sans doute par le réglage par défaut arte , c'est à dire VF



C'est ce que je pense; c'est donc un bémol pour Iwzz qui reste un bon service
Albert


----------



## miaou (2 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca dépend des chaines
> comme dit plus haut des chaines refusent
> faudrait arriver à établir une liste empirique
> déjà je parie sur
> ...



merci de te réponse  ( ainsi qu'à  zeph58 ) effectivement c'était TF1. 
j'ai fait ,pour voir, un nouvel essai to day   à 16h30 un programme de la chaîne Gulli  ( oggy..) de 6 mn .et là à cet heure je ne l'ai toujours pas . j'ai  cru comprendre que je devrai l'avoir plus tard ,donc
 il est toujours dans " enreg. demandés , par contre le programme de TF1 d'hier , il y est aussi mais Grisé.. alors pour celui là c'est rappé complètement  non? pourtant  le temps a bien été décompté dans crédit 
merci encore à vous deux


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

d'ou l'intérêt d'avoir une liste

ca evitera de perdre du credit pour rien tant que le site ne regle pas cette histoire de décomptes avec demandes sur des chaines HS


----------



## zeph58 (2 Juillet 2008)

Suis pas  sur une liste des chaines soit reellement utile , vu que les programmes normalement disponible sont visibles sur la liste de prog, donc ils y sont ou pas.
Pour ce qui est de commandé des emissions apres debut ou passage de celle-ci il est clairement dit sur leur site que cela n'est pas possible.

C'est vraiment dommage par contre que des programmes a forte popularite soit indisponible


----------



## miaou (3 Juillet 2008)

salut . je viens encore vous embêter . décidément je n'y comprend rien..
là le programme de gulli , est bien dans la 1ere ligne  des "enregistrements reçus" mais grisé..
 il est bien dans le dossier sequences / wizzgo  mais illisible 
une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

A vue de nez soit bug soit laa chaine gulli refuse l'enregistrement réel


----------



## miaou (3 Juillet 2008)

je te remercie...     
 bof c'est  pas grave je retenterai  une expérience...... dans quelques jours


----------



## endymion (14 Juillet 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> J'ai wizzgo depuis 1 mois. Pour tester j'ai demandé plusieurs enregistrements.
> 
> Dont 3 épisodes d'une même émission qui n'ont pas été enregistré et sont resté dans les "enregistrements demandés".
> 
> ...



Même problème, un film demandé qui n'a jamais été enregistré, impossible à effacer, toujours dans la liste des enregistrements demandés, et qui continue d'affecter mon crédit de temps. Très ch...!


----------



## frolick10 (14 Juillet 2008)

endymion a dit:


> Même problème, un film demandé qui n'a jamais été enregistré, impossible à effacer, toujours dans la liste des enregistrements demandés, et qui continue d'affecter mon crédit de temps. Très ch...!



Je ne me sens plus seul...


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2008)

c'est un point rouge ou un croix grise sur fond noir?
non, parce que la croix, c'est que c'est demandé (mais pas encore/pas enregistré), alors que le point rouge foncé, l'enregistrement est parti... mais c'est pas encore dispo (des fois, j'ai eu jusqu'a une semaine de delai)


----------



## endymion (14 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est un point rouge ou un croix grise sur fond noir?
> non, parce que la croix, c'est que c'est demandé (mais pas encore/pas enregistré), alors que le point rouge foncé, l'enregistrement est parti... mais c'est pas encore dispo (des fois, j'ai eu jusqu'a une semaine de delai)



Rouge foncé, diffusion le 9 juin... Je pense qu'on a largement dépassé le délai... :mouais:


----------



## Dark Skyliner (15 Juillet 2008)

Moi de même:tout les voyant de mes enregistrements sont rouges foncés...dommage...
Il faudrais essayer de se tourner vers un autre logiciel avec iWizz à des problèmes depuis longtemps..et à première vue,ces problèmes ne s'arrangent pas


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> iWizz à des problèmes depuis longtemps..


hmm un peu exageré non?
c'est nouveau  ( mai 2008)


----------



## Dark Skyliner (15 Juillet 2008)

Bien avant mai 2008 j'avais des problèmes et ce n'est pas le même cas pour tout le monde,c'est pour cela que j'ai dit "depuis longtemps"


----------



## pim (15 Juillet 2008)

Pour apporter un autre son de cloche, j'avais commandé deux émissions hier ("Rome secrète" et "Femmes au bord de la crise de nerf"), elles sont toutes deux arrivées à bon port ce matin lorsque j'ai ouvert le bazar. Donc pour moi cela marche impec   (pas besoin de crise de nerf ni de connaître quelques secrets).


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> *Bien avant mai 2008 *j'avais des problèmes"



Ah oui?
car c'est sorti le 18 mai 2008 

t'étais testeur chez eux?
c'est interessant
raconte !

(tiens ,  t'es le même qui a osé  dire qu'Hijack est gratuit, 32 $ c'est pas gratuit...)


soyons serieux


----------



## Dark Skyliner (15 Juillet 2008)

Concernant Hijack,je t'es répondu sur le topic concerné...
Concernant iWizz,quelqu'un qui est dans.... le "piratage" on vas dire,m'avais trouver iWizz (je ne l'est pas demander où,il m'a dit "tient sa l'air interessant si tu veut la télé sur ton mac" en effet il est pas un fan de Mac mais de Windaube),la toute première beta,mais je ne l'est plus bien évidemment puisque il ne me servais plus à rien
Sinon miracle les amis!J'ai enregistrer une émission et enfin elle se télécharge :lol:
Donc iWizz de mon côté à encore du mal à fonctionner,il y a toujours ces petits problèmes,mais j'arrive enfin à télécharger une émission


----------



## Laurent_h (15 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> Concernant Hijack,je t'es répondu sur le topic concerné...
> Concernant iWizz,quelqu'un qui est dans.... le "piratage" on vas dire,m'avais trouver iWizz (je ne l'est pas demander où,il m'a dit "tient sa l'air interessant si tu veut la télé sur ton mac" en effet il est pas un fan de Mac mais de Windaube),la toute première beta,mais je ne l'est plus bien évidemment puisque il ne me servais plus à rien
> Sinon miracle les amis!J'ai enregistrer une émission et enfin elle se télécharge :lol:
> Donc iWizz de mon côté à encore du mal à fonctionner,il y a toujours ces petits problèmes,mais j'arrive enfin à télécharger une émission



C'est pas possible, c'est pas toi qui a écrit la dernière phrase, c'est la seule que je comprenne... :rateau:


----------



## Dark Skyliner (15 Juillet 2008)

Sinon et vous de votre côté,ces problèmes persistent-ils?


----------



## pim (15 Juillet 2008)

Sans vouloir en rajouter une louche, je peux te confirmer que chez moi, les problèmes persistent à ne pas apparaître. N'est pas cocasse ?!


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sans vouloir en rajouter une louche, je peux te confirmer que chez moi, les problèmes persistent à ne pas apparaître. N'est pas cocasse ?!


tssss  pas de probleme non plus ici (j'ai regardé Donnie Brasco hier soir :love


----------



## quetzal (26 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un vrai probleme... c'est qu'on ne peux pas choisir (j'ai cherché ) un dossier pour les telechargements! par defaut, c'est dans ~/Movies, et moi... je le veux sur la 2° partition (ou un externe)


  Est-ce que tu as trouvé une solution à ton problème ?  J'avais exactement la même question, mais pour mettre les films sur un disque dur externe.  Finalement, je me suis rabattu sur le copier-coller du film original. Selon iWizz, celui-ci serait codé, mais en fait il appparait dans le dossier "Séquences" de mon Mac comme un fichier *.mov ordinaire, j'ai pu le copier-coller et l'ouvrir à partir du disque dur externe.


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2008)

Ca sent le sapin... :sleep:

Enfin bon, je suis peut-être pessimiste. Il faut voir si d'autres chaines vont suivre...


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

ca depend des chaines... y'en a qui n'auront rien contre ca, cela ne pouvant ne leur apporter que de l'audience...
bref, a voir


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

C'est bien dommage car ce service me rendait bien des services.... j'espère que TF1 attendra encore une bonne semaine avant de suivre M6, car il me reste les 2 derniers épisodes de Lost saison 4 à récupérer!!!

Si Wizgo disparait, je vais doter mon Mac d'une clé usb TNT, mais ce ne sera pas totalement équivalent car dans certains cas (2 émissions diffusées en même temps sur 2 chaines différentes), je devrai faire un choix cornélien!


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

La clé d'Elgato permet d'enregistrer une émission tout en regardant une autre en même temps...


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> La clé d'Elgato permet d'enregistrer une émission tout en regardant une autre en même temps...


 
Mais pas d'en enregistrer 2 simultanément... je ne crois pas (alors qu'iWizz n'a pas ce genre de limite)


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Je ne crois pas non plus. Sauf qu'avec une telle clé, les émissions, tu es sûr de les voir.
Alors qu'avec iWizz, c'est très aléatoire (du genre ils t'informent plus tard qu'elles ne sont finalement pas disponibles à l'enregistrement, alors qu'elles ont déjà été diffusées). On ne peut jamais compter sur iWizz, ce truc n'est pas fiable...


----------



## frolick10 (13 Août 2008)

le prob avec la clé TNT c'est que pour enregistrer un programme le mac doit être allumer.

Et cela prend direct de la place sur le dd. Alors qu'avec wizzgo on peut attendre avant de telecharger le contenu.

Wizzgo est en Béta, sans doute que les versions suivante auraient été plus stable...


----------



## schwebb (13 Août 2008)

iWizz fonctionne nickel pour moi. Je suis très content de ce soft.

Bon, maintenant qu'ils ont perdu contre M6, faut voir les réactions des autres chaînes. Mais si la bêta débouche sur une version définitive, je serai bien content.

Sinon, tuner tv USB, moi aussi.


----------



## raphpascual (14 Août 2008)

Wizzigo va faire appel


----------

